# led recessed lights



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

NacBooster29 said:


> I just wrapped up putting up 6 ,6" cans with leds, and I am suprised with how much I like these things. I have them on 2 seperate dimmers, and am blown away at how well they work.


Are the halos as apparent as they are in the pics?


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

No, very clean light. I am very surprised. This is my own house using it as a test lab, and these are worth every cent. BTW the led trim/ drivers are on sale at the Orange store for 23 bux. Usually about 60.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Are those the kind with the lamp integrated in with the can trim? Why 2 different dimmers?


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes the led has the trim built-in. And two dimmers to seperate the room. 4 lights on one, and the other 2 the other. The picture doesn't give a good scale to the room its 19*12. And one end is the tv and fireplace. The other end has the computer desk. So summing the lights like this made sense.


----------



## volleyball (Sep 14, 2011)

Is this bright? I just bought 10 from HD for $25 each for a 12 X 28 living room. Trying to figure out spacing.


----------



## sstlouis03 (Jun 23, 2011)

Will the LED's fit a shallow can? Just asking im doing 6 cans in my living room today but have to use the shallow cans due to the vaulted/sloped ceiling. I looked into them but they werent on sale when i bought the material, wasnt paying 360$ for bulbs. :no::no:


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

I put 6 in a 19 * 12 room. About 8' ceilings. And they are very bright. They are fairly shallow in depth. They have pressure clamps that wedge into the housing. Not sure about the depth of a vaulted ceiling can. Buy a light and try it for 25 bux can't go wrong.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

sstlouis03 said:


> Will the LED's fit a shallow can? Just asking im doing 6 cans in my living room today but have to use the shallow cans due to the vaulted/sloped ceiling. I looked into them but they werent on sale when i bought the material, wasnt paying 360$ for bulbs. :no::no:


I don't believe so.


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

sstlouis03 said:


> Will the LED's fit a shallow can? Just asking im doing 6 cans in my living room today but have to use the shallow cans due to the vaulted/sloped ceiling. I looked into them but they werent on sale when i bought the material, wasnt paying 360$ for bulbs. :no::no:


They will not fit the shallow cans and are not listed for such an installation.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

What are you using for dimmers?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sstlouis03 said:


> Will the LED's fit a shallow can? Just asking im doing 6 cans in my living room today but have to use the shallow cans due to the vaulted/sloped ceiling. I looked into them but they werent on sale when i bought the material, wasnt paying 360$ for bulbs. :no::no:


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Scott, standard lutron 600 watt dimmers.


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

NacBooster29 said:


> Scott, standard lutron 600 watt dimmers.


You know you violate the ul listing and drastically shorten the life of the lamp by not using the correct dimmer

Sent from your wife's iPad


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

19kilosparky984 said:


> You know you violate the ul listing and drastically shorten the life of the lamp by not using the correct dimmer
> 
> Sent from your wife's iPad


What is the correct dimmer?


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> What is the correct dimmer?


One that is rated for led lamps

Standard dimmers are only rated for incandescent lamps

Sent from your wife's iPad


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Electrically, what is the difference? I didn't see one rated expressly for leds. I'm sure the make one but it never crossed my mind. Maybe I'll look into it


----------



## volleyball (Sep 14, 2011)

Those Cree lights are the exact same ones I bought for my living room. with a warm white, I think a kitchen is not the best place for them.

This weekend the lights are $25 each at Home Depot.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

19kilosparky984 said:


> One that is rated for led lamps
> 
> Standard dimmers are only rated for incandescent lamps
> 
> Sent from your wife's iPad


That used to be true, but the drivers on typical can light LED lamps are rated to work with just about any dimmer now.

See this list from Lutron for A-series LED lamp type compatibility. Just about everything they make is listed on there.

http://www.lutron.com/TechnicalDocumentLibrary/A-Series Compatible Controls.pdf


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I have a couple of cree in my kitchen.... Really nice product but so damn expensive. Its a real tough sell to customers too.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

NacBooster29 said:


> Electrically, what is the difference? I didn't see one rated expressly for leds. I'm sure the make one but it never crossed my mind. Maybe I'll look into it


Electrically I really don't know but in reality it doesn't matter. It's a violation. 


http://www.lutron.com/PRODUCTS/STAN...DIMMERSWITCH/Pages/ModelNumbers.aspx#Dimmable Light Emitting Diodes (LED)


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

MarkyMark said:


> That used to be true, but the drivers on typical can light LED lamps are rated to work with just about any dimmer now.
> 
> See this list from Lutron for A-series LED lamp type compatibility. Just about everything they make is listed on there.
> 
> http://www.lutron.com/TechnicalDocumentLibrary/A-Series Compatible Controls.pdf


The drivers maybe rated to work with any dimmer but any dimmer is not rated to work with the drivers.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

If the op used e-conoline like this here

On page 1 it states what lights can be retro fitted and on page 3 lists dimmers that can be used on the product.

What makes it a violation if ones using this or anyother product that's UL listed and states exactly what can be used interchangably?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

CADPoint said:


> If the op used e-conoline like this here
> 
> On page 1 it states what lights can be retro fitted and on page 3 lists dimmers that can be used on the product.
> 
> What makes it a violation if ones using this or anyother product that's UL listed and states exactly what can be used interchangably?


The dimmers listed are not standard incandescent dimmers. They are electronic low voltage dimmers. Lutron doesn't say they can be used to dim led fixtures. 



> CAUTION: To avoid overheating and possible damage to other equipment,
> do not use to control receptacles, fluorescent lighting fixtures, motoroperated
> or transformer-supplied appliances.
> 2. Use only to control the primary side of electronic transformer-supplied
> low-voltage lighting, or in combination with incandescent lamps


Why not just use the correct product?


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

They are 25 each at big orange. A standard 6" trim starts at 14$. And factor in the savings of the lamp, and projected 15 yr life. It is an easy sale at that cost. Fits in most 6" housings too


----------



## sstlouis03 (Jun 23, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UKP_lvzY3A">YouTube Link</a>


Thanks Harry. I didn't figure they would fit but I never actually checked. I actually had to go to a br30 baffle and bulb due to the shallow can, the br40 hung down about an inch and looked hack. 










Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

NacBooster29 said:


> They are 25 each at big orange. A standard 6" trim starts at 14$. And factor in the savings of the lamp, and projected 15 yr life. It is an easy sale at that cost. Fits in most 6" housings too


6" trims start at about $6, not $14.


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

B W E said:


> 6" trims start at about $6, not $14.


If you buy halo trims off the shelf at Hd the guy is right,they are 14 bucks

Sent from your wife's iPad


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

19kilosparky984 said:


> If you buy halo trims off the shelf at Hd the guy is right,they are 14 bucks
> 
> Sent from your wife's iPad


Regular 310's??? They're under $10 for sure.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Q*

Here is a fun question. 

How many CR6 LED 6" Can's can you put on a 15 amp circuit all on dimmers ??


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm almost sure they won' t burst into flames. But the carlon blue ow box may. If it does happen to start on fire I'll be sure to let everyone know.


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

B W E said:


> Regular 310's??? They're under $10 for sure.


Does it really matter? You just like to argue?

The air tight ones are 14.87 

Halo is junk anyway and IMO the 310 trims look like crap

Sent from your wife's iPad


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

310 trims are garbage


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

MF Dagger said:


> 310 trims are garbage


I agree, just wasn't sure which trims he was talking about.....


----------



## crescentharbor (Aug 2, 2011)

Really this light is very clean and looking nice. Thanks for share...


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> What is the correct dimmer?


Check out Lutron's DIVA series. (No link, sorry lazy dudes.) :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

sparky723 said:


> Check out Lutron's DIVA series. (No link, sorry lazy dudes.) :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Post # 21 :thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Electrically I really don't know but in reality it doesn't matter. It's a violation.
> 
> 
> http://www.lutron.com/PRODUCTS/STAN...DIMMERSWITCH/Pages/ModelNumbers.aspx#Dimmable Light Emitting Diodes (LED)





electricmanscott said:


> Post # 21 :thumbsup:



:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> The dimmers listed are not standard incandescent dimmers. They are electronic low voltage dimmers. Lutron doesn't say they can be used to dim led fixtures.


 


> Why not just use the correct product?


 Yes then in fact the OP is wrong for using an older models of dimmers.

In fact maybe both of us are working off old web pages and dated PDF's
maybe for some even a line of thought.

Lutron has new dimmer lines of both of Diva and Skylark for CFL and Various LED's outputs, maybe one should take the time to note them.



> Electrically I really don't know but in reality it doesn't matter. It's a violation.


 Again if everything installed today or even yesterday with a cut sheet that covered the install from the manufacture it is in fact was not a violation.

Lutron is smart enough to state what their product(s) will work with but
I don't beleive they will state what their product will not work with.

Again my orginal OP was stated from a July dated PDF here's a nice September cross reference from Lutron. Dimmable CFL & LED dimmers and bulbs. Here and if one opens the bottom of the page, approved Dimmable, Lutron. I beleive the "Here" is your own I-net reference.


----------



## jbaucom86 (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow 25$? When these first came out we were selling them for 97$/ea.. Of course lighting showroom> Lowes as far as prices go


----------

